# Solo millin' with the big'un



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

I couldn't stand looking at those logs in the barn any longer. I pulled out the homemade rig and went to work. Started about 8:00pm and finished about 11:00.

Yield- 4 - 29" x 2 1/2" x 7' slabs

water oak

Wasn't too fun handing 250lb+ slabs alone but it was worth it, i.m.o.


I think I may now suffer from "manic millinitus". For those who are thinking about getting into this stuff, be warned!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

more


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

mas


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

some more


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

The one on the left is next. I can't wait to see what's in there. It's got a few crotches and small burls on it!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice!! Some nice straight grain there.


----------



## hautions11 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Water Oak*

Nice job Aggie! You can see some quartersawn rays in there, when you got near the center of that log. Beautifull!


----------



## flht01 (Jul 5, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> ...
> 
> water oak
> 
> ...



I didn't realize that water oak had that much pattern in the grain. Have you seen much done with water oak; tables, cabinets, etc... I've got one to cut that's about the size of the one in your pict's and thought about quarter sawing it before cutting it up to make it a little more manageable, just wanted to make sure I wouldn't end up with qs water oak fencing mat'l  

Nice stack. BTW, I think anyone reading these posts are too late for "manic millinitus" rehab.  

Kevin


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

flht01 said:


> I didn't realize that water oak had that much pattern in the grain. Have you seen much done with water oak; tables, cabinets, etc... I've got one to cut that's about the size of the one in your pict's and thought about quarter sawing it before cutting it up to make it a little more manageable, just wanted to make sure I wouldn't end up with qs water oak fencing mat'l
> 
> Nice stack. BTW, I think anyone reading these posts are too late for "manic millinitus" rehab.
> 
> Kevin



I've not worked with water oak much myself. Just a few little odds and ends. My father built a 6' x 14' confrence table from it not long ago. It turned out nice. Water oak machines and finishes much like white oak. I'll see if I can get some pictures of it.


----------



## flht01 (Jul 5, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I've not worked with water oak much myself. Just a few little odds and ends. My father built a 6' x 14' confrence table from it not long ago. It turned out nice. Water oak machines and finishes much like white oak. I'll see if I can get some pictures of it.



I'm sure glad to hear that. If this tree doesn't have a hollow center I'm going to save a slab or two. The main trunk is close to 20' to the first limb, I can qs a 10 foot section and slab the second 10' section. Thanks for the info.

Have you seen the new peterson swingmill? It has an attachment for a granberg style csm. Sure would be nice, especially if it had a little bigger blade. New Swingblade


----------



## MotorSeven (Jul 5, 2006)

That there is some purdy stuff! Wonder what it would look like quarter sawn?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

MotorSeven said:


> That there is some purdy stuff! Wonder what it would look like quarter sawn?



Here's some better pics of the q-sawn.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 5, 2006)

flht01 said:


> I'm sure glad to hear that. If this tree doesn't have a hollow center I'm going to save a slab or two. The main trunk is close to 20' to the first limb, I can qs a 10 foot section and slab the second 10' section. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Have you seen the new peterson swingmill? It has an attachment for a granberg style csm. Sure would be nice, especially if it had a little bigger blade. New Swingblade



Water oak is pretty good about keeping it's center. I've got some on the ground up to 50" with good hearts.

I've seen the petersons but not that attachment. Cool! Now look what you did! Yet another option to confuse me.  I've been debating with myself on building a frame like the dedicated wide slaber. I'll almost need it for some of the logs I have lined up.


----------



## smithie55 (Jul 5, 2006)

Beautiful grain.
Also how where the gas fumes where you were milling this chunk?
good pics.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 6, 2006)

smithie55 said:


> Beautiful grain.
> Also how where the gas fumes where you were milling this chunk?
> good pics.



Thanks.

If you are referring to the exhaust from the saw, I had a high velocity fan at my back.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 6, 2006)

How long does it take to push that monster through one of those trunks? I'll bet you wonder where all the people are when all would take to make that job a lot easier is someone pushing just a little on the other side. 
I work with rocks like the ones you got there alot, I'll post some pics later for you.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 6, 2006)

This one wasn't that bad. 5 minutes maybe. Water oak cuts easier than you would think. The pecan log I posted several months ago was much harder. The saw would burn a full tank of fuel per cut.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 6, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> This one wasn't that bad. 5 minutes maybe. Water oak cuts easier than you would think. The pecan log I posted several months ago was much harder. The saw would burn a full tank of fuel per cut.


Wow, a tank of fuel for one cut...That Pecan must be tough.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 6, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Wow, a tank of fuel for one cut...That Pecan must be tough.


...you guys are scarin' me... I dropped this huge pecan a while back, havn't gotten to it yet. Sounds like it's going to be a bear to slice up. It's about 36 inches at the butt end.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's my maple. Took me a tank of gas to get through that. Then again I have a 16 footer.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 6, 2006)

Aggie, here's what I did my rocks.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 6, 2006)

woodshop said:


> ...you guys are scarin' me... I dropped this huge pecan a while back, havn't gotten to it yet. Sounds like it's going to be a bear to slice up. It's about 36 inches at the butt end.



Nice log. Pecan is tough to mill with a chainsaw. At least the last one I did was but that was an abnormal log. The cuts were 40 to 44 inches wide and 6' long with a lot of crotch wood.







Your ripsaw should handle your cants just fine with a raker skip tooth blade (NOT hook). 

For some reason the last pine log I milled with the CSM seemed difficult. I would burn a tank per cut on those as well but they were 30" wide and 16' long. They had been sitting for 4 months as well.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 6, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Aggie, here's what I did my rocks.



Nice. I just moved into my place so I have A LOT of landscape work ahead of me.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 7, 2006)

That pecan is some pretty wood. Got any plans for it?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 7, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> That pecan is some pretty wood. Got any plans for it?



2 of them will go into a desk for myself, 1 goes to the man that gave me the tree and the other two are for sale.


----------

